# TT owners that forever wrap the TT in cotton wool!



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

in reply to : http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... ;start=0#0

exactly.... what is their point... Â :-/ adds no value at all to the forum. Constructive and negative comments/views are what makes a forum an instructive and controversial place. The forum is here to discuss matters whether they be good or bad. If we all thought the same there would be fuck all to talk about, we would just all agree with each other all day long and the forum would die. :-/

Is there nothing that will make 'em unhappy... Coil pack failure, broken dashpods, dropping windows, shit alarm system, DREADFULL dealer network, TIRESOME and PATHETIC customer service, misting Xenons, Dump Valve failure, breaking air con knobs, breaking volume control switches... to name but a few. At the end of the day if your TT is LHD or RHD, import or UK. It started off being bought for what is considered to be a large amount of money and is NOT what should be expected. 

Hell while we are at it, lets just love everything about the TT and let's love Audi as well to cover all bases, so that they can keep churning out this kind of SHITE standard of product and service.

and let's not even comment on the V6.. which has had a great battering of late. Â I mean why should somebody voice an opinion. Come on people lets all sell our other TT's, jump on the hype band wagon and buy V6's becasue they are the most revolutionary with their 'NEW' gearbox which is sooooooo perfect anybody who voices an opinion against it should be shot! They are obviously the best and we are all inferior! :-/

We are here for our love / pleasure of the Audi TT & cars in general, however the forum is a place to share our comments, gripes, opinions, issues, troubles and worries etc......... Â but all some TT owners do is just go on and on about how perfect their TT is, when quite frankly it is FAR from perfect..... Â 

Tell you what, we could set up a new forum and migrate to that, where we can all live in a lovely perfect TT world and we all caress and love Audi and our TT's, then we can come back to this forum every now and then and slate people for having opinions that go against the 'grain'. :-/

So come on people, lets drop all this banter, rivalry, griping, controversial opinions and attitude, lets all go to the perfect world of Audi and the TT!


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

ROFLMAO

;D ;D ;D


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> Tell you what, we could set up a new forum and migrate to that, where we can all live in a lovely perfect TT world and we all caress and love Audi and our TT's, then we can come back to this forum every now and then and slate people for having opinions that go against the 'grain'. :-/


 ;D ;D ;D


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Great flame room post ! 
9.5/10 for effort! 

;D


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> Great flame room post !
> 9.5/10 for effort! Â
> 
> ;D


Rubbish flame room comment, Paul - 0/10 for originality


----------



## pgtt (May 7, 2002)

Flame room is going down hill  :-*


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Yeah


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2003)

someone leave their handbag on the dance floor again


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> someone leave their handbag on the dance floor again


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

LoL


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> but all some TT owners do is just go on and on about how perfect their TT is, when quite frankly it is FAR from perfect.....


If people like their TT let them have their oppinion - as you say that what the forum is for. Be it any product you will always have poles of oppinions on the quality of that product - thats life.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Forum in totality is going downhill  :-* ;D


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

>


is this going to be the handbag thread








;D


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

The Topgear/J.D.Power (or is it K.M Powell ;D) Survey certainly have had my opinion - eagerly awaiting the results in the next few months - but I bet the TT don't come out top  - but then again it's normally Lexus/Toyota/Mazda that do. - Now where's that RX-8 brochure 
Mazda-6 will probably win it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone seen my rose tinted specs?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

> is this going to be the handbag thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch - yours is a louis !!!


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

got a purse to match ;D

its really a wallet


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2003)

The TT is a great product. if you dont believe it fuck off and buy a GTV.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> The TT is a great product. if you dont believe it fuck off and buy a GTV.


Well reasoned Hans. The Great Vs the Good. Discuss.


----------

